# Another Uber driver has committed suicide



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/p...d-missing-found-dead-in-Philly.html?mobi=true
*Female Montco Uber driver reported missing found dead in Philly*
*A 45-year-old Abington woman who was reported missing earlier this month while working as an Uber driver has been found dead in Philadelphia, police said Friday.*
*







*

*Abington police said that it had been notified by the Philadelphia Medical Examiner's Office that the body of Krysten Laib had been positively identified. Police said her body was found Wednesday in the Delaware River.*

*Her death was ruled a suicide, police said.*


*Laib's olive green 2003 Subaru Legacy was located April 17 at the base of the Ben Franklin Bridge and Abington police said there was "strong evidence to suggest that her disappearance was voluntary and that she was intent on harming herself."*

*Laib was last seen April 11, after dropping off her Uber passengers on Factory Road in Northeast Philadelphia.*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

A 2003 vehicle for Uber? WTH? I'm sure Uber is to blame for this one too.


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/p...d-missing-found-dead-in-Philly.html?mobi=true
> *Female Montco Uber driver reported missing found dead in Philly*
> *A 45-year-old Abington woman who was reported missing earlier this month while working as an Uber driver has been found dead in Philadelphia, police said Friday.*
> *
> ...


R.i.p .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have done nothing of the kind nor would I.


Still, may that driver Rest In Peace.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm guessing it was POOL that made her do it.


----------



## Gi joe (Sep 19, 2015)

R.I.P... please be with her Lord, and her family


----------

